# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Выполнение произвольного кода в Mozilla Firefox

## olejah

*27 октября, 2010*

*Программа:* Mozilla Firefox 3.5.14 и 3.6.11, возможно другие версии. 

*Опасность:* *Критическая* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки, которая позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Примечание: уязвимость активно эксплуатируется в настоящее время. 

*URL производителя:* www.mozilla.com/firefox 

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Adanedhel

Уже выпущено исправление.

----------


## olejah

Уже опубликовано - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=90682

----------


## olejah

*27 октября, 2010*

*Программа:* 
Mozilla Firefox 3.5.14 и 3.6.11, возможно другие версии.
Mozilla SeaMonkey версии до 2.0.10 

*Опасность:* *Критическая* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* *Да* 

Описание: 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке JavaScript функции document.write() в комбинации с DOM вставками. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Примечание: уязвимость активно эксплуатируется в настоящее время. 

*URL производителя:* www.mozilla.com/firefox 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию Mozilla Firefox 3.5.15 или 3.6.12 и Mozilla SeaMonkey 2.0.10 с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

